# How to rate a PAX



## DJBaconBitz (Mar 22, 2015)

I've been UBERing for about three weeks and was wondering what advice I could get about rating a pax. My standards coming in are as follows:

5 = no problems
4 = took more than five minutes after my arrival notice (I call at 3 minutes, I cancel at 6) or excessive poor attitude
3 = sent me to wrong pick up site, abusive language, or both parts of 4 star rating
2 = Accidental damage to my car or combination of 3 and 4
1 = physical abuse either threatened or actual. Intentional damage to my car.

Is this a fair rating system?


----------



## marlon (Mar 10, 2015)

I would expect 1-3 minutes wait time. I normally call after 1-2 minutes. If each passenger let you wait for 5 minutes, you can calculate your wait time per day.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DJBaconBitz said:


> I've been UBERing for about three weeks and was wondering what advice I could get about rating a pax. My standards coming in are as follows:
> 
> 5 = no problems
> 4 = took more than five minutes after my arrival notice (I call at 3 minutes, I cancel at 6) or excessive poor attitude
> ...


Mine is 5 if no problems and tip regardless of trip length. Even if they're kind of annoying if it's a good tip like $5 or more 5 star. If it's a long trip at a good surge I'll tip 5 stars even without tip. I figure that's one time when I can feel like tip is included. IF no problems.

4 star if surge and no tip but very short trip and no tip. They were willing to do surge but it really didn't help me.

3 for any no surge trip and no tip unless for some reason I really like them or feel sorry for them. I won't ding someone for a short trip in med center if they're going from hotel to hospital for instance. I figure they have other things on their minds.

2 star if asshole and no tip. Waiting can put you there. Or being an asshole about directions ("I don't care how we get there just follow gps is fine". Then "oh I prefer to take X road." ).

Touch my radio or other controls without asking will 2 * you unless you tip. But do that and you probably won't get above 3-4 * no matter what. Feet anywhere but floor, trash in car etc etc. Generally being a ****** who treats my car like a f****** bus.

1* if I believe no sane driver EVER would want you in his car.

If someone threatened me or intentionally damaged my car I'd be calling cops and kicking them out if on the ride. But I'm legal here so don't have to worry about tickets.

Honestly mostly it's a gut rating. I pretty much know what they will get at dropoff and a tip will move it up a star or two if given. Slamming the hell out of doors will put it down. I may be a ***** but give me a $10-20 tip and you'll have to really be an ass to not get 5 stars. Having said that I've never had a big tip from someone who acted like a complete ass.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DJBaconBitz said:


> I've been UBERing for about three weeks and was wondering what advice I could get about rating a pax. My standards coming in are as follows:
> 
> 5 = no problems
> 4 = took more than five minutes after my arrival notice (I call at 3 minutes, I cancel at 6) or excessive poor attitude
> ...


Just remember that you can be deactivated for a rating 4.6 or below.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Rate accordingly and PRO.
Each person has a different way of analyzing and evaluating the others.
For these REASONS I consider the rating system is a total failure and unfair for both sides, riders and drivers.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

DJBaconBitz said:


> I've been UBERing for about three weeks and was wondering what advice I could get about rating a pax. My standards coming in are as follows:
> 
> 5 = no problems
> 4 = took more than five minutes after my arrival notice (I call at 3 minutes, I cancel at 6) or excessive poor attitude
> ...


You are way too generous.


----------

